# 2014 Pacers offseason thread



## Knick Killer

It's going to be a very busy offseason for Larry Bird and company.

Personally, I want to see Lance back in a Pacers uniform next season. He can be frustrating as hell, but he is too talented to just let walk away for nothing. After resigning him, I think finding some sort of way to improve at the point guard position is the next biggest priority. I love George Hill but I do not think he is the answer. Also gotta find a way to improve the bench. I thought we had it figured out finally, but clearly we are still far from a good bench.

What do you guys want to see this offseason?


----------



## Bogg

If Houston was looking to dump Asik, how much in addition to him would you have to get to trade Hibbert? Would Indy even look at that? Admittedly, I'm looking at potential three-way trades (Houston obviously has no use for Roy) that land Hibbert in Boston to be their rim protector, so the C's assets are what I'm looking at (something like Asik and some other pieces to Indy, Hibbert to Boston, and Keith Bogans' salary-dump contract and a pick to Hosuton).


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> If Houston was looking to dump Asik, how much in addition to him would you have to get to trade Hibbert? Would Indy even look at that? Admittedly, I'm looking at potential three-way trades (Houston obviously has no use for Roy) that land Hibbert in Boston to be their rim protector, so the C's assets are what I'm looking at (something like Asik and some other pieces to Indy, Hibbert to Boston, and Keith Bogans' salary-dump contract and a pick to Hosuton).


I don't know. I mean Indiana as a whole has to change their game plan if we move Hibbert. Unless its somehow getting a much better player back, I don't see the point of moving away from Roy yet. Although another year of up and down consistency from him may change my mind.


----------



## R-Star

As far as Lance, I want him gone. He doesn't like the guys he plays with, and they clearly don't like him. And who knows what Lance's drive is going to be like after he's been paid?

Ideally I'd like to see him gone, and Turner re-signed hopefully on a cheap 1-2 year deal. After that somehow lure in a quality pass first starting point guard and run the offense through him. Try Turner out as the starting SG and have Hill as the combo guard off the bench. If Turner keeps looking like one of the worst players in the world, move him to the bench and start Hill at the 2. 

We have to do something. Hell, if Stephenson stays I may want Hibbert gone. Something needs to change with the makeup of this team. These's clearly a rift in this team that needs to be addressed. This isn't a Kobe/Shaq type situation where you can just count on the talent winning out.


----------



## Gonzo

The core needs to have a change, wouldn't be surprised if Roy is not here next year.


----------



## Knick Killer

Im sure Larry would be open to trading Roy, but I doubt theres a trade out there worth doing. I don't want to get rid of Roy just for nothing, that doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Bogg

Knick Killer said:


> Im sure Larry would be open to trading Roy, but I doubt theres a trade out there worth doing. I don't want to get rid of Roy just for nothing, that doesn't accomplish anything.


Well, that's why I was thinking Asik plus another piece or two. Omer gives you a productive defensive center to replace Hibbert (he doesn't protect the rim as well, but he's a much better rebounder and the scoring is a push) while you could conceivably pick up a draft pick and/or another useful player on top of it.


----------



## Pyrex

I hope Pacers keep it the same next year, Miami Heat enjoy it.


----------



## Da Grinch

if the knicks lose carmelo 
they should trade tyson for hibbert.

hibbert needs touches to be happy but he doesn't produce well enough to warrant the ball as much as he wants on the pacers.

tyson doesnt need the ball much he just wants to win

they both defend the rim well chandler is more mobile, hibbert is more of a post up option on a team that will need it.


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> if the knicks lose carmelo
> they should trade tyson for hibbert.
> 
> hibbert needs touches to be happy but he doesn't produce well enough to warrant the ball as much as he wants on the pacers.
> 
> tyson doesnt need the ball much he just wants to win
> 
> they both defend the rim well chandler is more mobile, hibbert is more of a post up option on a team that will need it.


Chandler is much older and is injury prone though. I'd never do that trade as a Pacers fan.


----------



## Da Grinch

R-Star said:


> Chandler is much older and is injury prone though. I'd never do that trade as a Pacers fan.


chandler is 31 its not like he's ancient hibbert is 27 , he's also the better player and a better fit
for a team that is not too far from winning a title it would be a move in the right direction


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> chandler is 31 its not like he's ancient hibbert is 27 , he's also the better player and a better fit
> for a team that is not too far from winning a title it would be a move in the right direction


Meh, I don't know if I'd call him better. More consistent, sure. Better? I don't see it at this point.


----------



## Knick Killer

Apparently George Hill has been a gym rat since the end of the season. That's great to hear because we need him to improve if we are ever going to be elite.


----------



## RollWithEm

Evan Turner is now an unrestricted free agent:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483714696789254144


----------



## Gonzo

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently George Hill has been a gym rat since the end of the season. That's great to hear because we need him to improve if we are ever going to be elite.


I hope that practicing free throws is at the top of his list.


Also heard that Paul George is seeking sole custody of his kid. Good move if that's true and works out.


----------



## Marcus13

The Pacers produced a movie about Lance Stephenson and rented out a theatre today to present it to him. Interesting guys, interesting.


----------



## Knick Killer

RollWithEm said:


> Evan Turner is now an unrestricted free agent:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483714696789254144


Good. Let someone else overpay him.


----------



## Knick Killer

How do you guys like the Damjan Rudez signing? Any of you get a chance to watch some videos of him? Personally, I like it and think he could be a valuable player for us off the bench. Our bench desperately needs some guys that can make plays and from what I've seen on Damjan, he looks like he fits the bill.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Knick Killer said:


> How do you guys like the Damjan Rudez signing? Any of you get a chance to watch some videos of him? Personally, I like it and think he could be a valuable player for us off the bench. Our bench desperately needs some guys that can make plays and from what I've seen on Damjan, he looks like he fits the bill.


Shouldn't be any better or worse than Chris Copeland. Unfortunately, we still have Chris Copeland. But I do like the CJ Miles signing. I think he could be perfect in our starting lineup as a guy who can hit open shots and won't demand the ball. That means we still need someone creative off the bench if Lance bolts, though.


----------



## Gonzo

Any truth to these rumors about the Rondo trade?


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> How do you guys like the Damjan Rudez signing? Any of you get a chance to watch some videos of him? Personally, I like it and think he could be a valuable player for us off the bench. Our bench desperately needs some guys that can make plays and from what I've seen on Damjan, he looks like he fits the bill.


I honestly have no idea yet. At the cost though I think its easily worth the risk. Looking forward to seeing what this kid can do.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Any truth to these rumors about the Rondo trade?


Haven't heard anything. Lance+ for Rondo I'm assuming?


----------



## clownskull

Gonzo said:


> Any truth to these rumors about the Rondo trade?


i'm gonna say these rumors are totally bogus.
i saw recently that rondo views himself as max contract material.
therefore, he is pretty much an impossibility.


----------



## clownskull

Knick Killer said:


> Good. Let someone else overpay him.


yep. before he played for the pacers, i really hadn't seen evan turner play. but after watching him, i decided that there wasn't any aspect to his game i liked at all. i definitely don't want him back.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> Haven't heard anything. Lance+ for Rondo I'm assuming?


Probably would have to be Hibbert going to Boston, especially considering that they have an absolutely atrocious defensive frontcourt. It'd be interesting if they could somehow rope the Lakers into sign-and-trading Gasol to the Pacers for George Hill as part of it. Maybe if the Celtics took Nash off their hands using either the TPE or non-guaranteed contracts that they have as part of it?

EDIT: Or, hell, Lance and Gasol dual S&T'd for each other with Hill sliding to the 2. Might make things pricey, though.


----------



## Knick Killer

> The Indiana Pacers reached agreement with free agent forward Lavoy Allen on a one-year contract, a league source told RealGM.
> 
> Allen played 14 games with the Pacers a season ago, after his inclusion in the Evan Turner trade from the Philadelphia 76ers. Allen has spent extensive periods of the offseason training inside Indiana’s practice facility.
> 
> Allen has averaged five points and nearly five rebounds in his three NBA seasons. He was the 50th overall selection of the 76ers in the 2011 NBA draft.
> 
> ESPN first reported that the Pacers had agreed to re-sign Allen.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/234133/Lavoy-Allen-Agrees-To-One-Year-Deal-With-Pacers

Never really got to see him play so I don't really have an opinion about bringing him back. Kind of depressing when you think about it that we basically traded Danny Granger for Lavoy Allen.


----------



## Knick Killer

Summer league roster



> NO.	NAME	POS.	HT.	WT.	LAST TEAM/COLLEGE
> 5	Lavoy Allen	C	6-09	255	Indiana Pacers
> 2	Dee Bost	PG	6-00	180	Idaho Stampede (NBA D-League)
> 42	Jackie Carmichael	PF	6-09	240	Iowa Energy (NBA D-League)
> 14	Frank Gaines	PG	6-03	195	Gigantes de Guayana (Venezuela)
> 44	Solomon Hill	SF	6-07	220	Indiana Pacers
> 29	DeQuan Jones	SF	6-08	220	Reno Bighorns (NBA D-League)
> 25	Kevin Jones	PF	6-08	251	Canton Charge (NBA D-League)
> 11	James Nunnally	SF	6-07	205	Cangrejeros de Santurce (Puerto Rico)
> 23	Jake Odum	PG	6-04	180	Indiana State
> 19	Arinze Onuaku	C	6-09	255	Canton Charge (NBA D-League)
> 33	Willie Reed	SF	6-10	200	Reno Bighorns (NBA D-League)
> 17	Sadiel Rojas	SG	6-04	190	Fort Wayne Mad Ants (NBA D-League)
> 15	Donald Sloan	SG	6-03	205	Indiana Pacers
> 18	Tyler Stone	PF	6-08	230	Southeast Missouri State


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did anyone else really like Jackie Carmichael in last year's draft? I was really surprised he went undrafted and then never got on a team. He might be a little stiff, but I thought he had some Kurt Thomas/Udonis Haslem in him. I'd say he could make a good 5th big, but Lavoy Allen should be able to fill that role, and then we still have Copeland/Damjan with some minutes at the 4. If we end up cutting Scola and/or trading Copeland, though, I wouldn't mind giving that guy the last roster spot.

Also, Dee Bost could really give Donald Sloan a run for his money at the 3rd PG slot, not that that statement really says anything about his game.

Looks like we had a game. I wasn't sure where our scoring was going to come from, but it's looking like Donald Sloan is going to be the Summer League Russell Westbrook this year. Good to see the local kid, Jake Odum, getting some burn as well. I'm not sure he's an NBA player, but he's pretty much all Indiana State had going for them the past few years. Also, our starting Center weighs 200 pounds.


----------



## R-Star

With Lance gone now, there aren't many options on the FA market to replace him with. Turner is the only guy out there who looks to have starter potential. I'd still welcome him back at a reasonable deal. 

If not and Miles isn't viewed as a starter, we'd have to go the route of signing another point guard and moving Hill to the 2. Highly doubt that happens though.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> If not and Miles isn't viewed as a starter, we'd have to go the route of signing another point guard and moving Hill to the 2. Highly doubt that happens though.


I'd be okay with that


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> I'd be okay with that


I know not many people would agree, but if we went that route I'd be ok with giving Jameer Nelson a shot. There just isn't much out there right now. 

Livingston would have been a great stop gap pickup for us.


----------



## R-Star

What about trying to swing Mahinmi and possibly picks for a guard and then replacing him with JO?

We really don't have much as far as tradeable assets without gutting our core.


----------



## Adam

The Pacers have to make a move. They don't have enough offense as constituted.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

What do you guys think about the Rodney Stuckey rumors?


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> What about trying to swing Mahinmi and possibly picks for a guard and then replacing him with JO?
> 
> We really don't have much as far as tradeable assets without gutting our core.


Charlotte now has a glut of shooting guards, and Gary Neal has acted up a bit in the past when he's not in the rotation to the extent he'd like. Maybe you guys can turn Lance into a sign and trade and pick up Neal for relatively cheap. You'd have to toss something in to get Charlotte to play along, but if you could get Neal for a second rounder it'd be worth it. Or, maybe, try an OJ Mayo rehabilitation project. He's probably available for free if you can get a Lance TPE. I dunno, I'm just spitballing. My guess is you guys sign Rodney Stuckey.


----------



## Knick Killer

Bogg said:


> Charlotte now has a glut of shooting guards, and Gary Neal has acted up a bit in the past when he's not in the rotation to the extent he'd like. Maybe you guys can turn Lance into a sign and trade and pick up Neal for relatively cheap. You'd have to toss something in to get Charlotte to play along, but if you could get Neal for a second rounder it'd be worth it. Or, maybe, try an OJ Mayo rehabilitation project. He's probably available for free if you can get a Lance TPE. I dunno, I'm just spitballing. My guess is you guys sign Rodney Stuckey.


"Hey Pacers fans so we lost Lance Stephenson, but don't worry, cause we replaced him with Gary Neal!!!"

**** that.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> "Hey Pacers fans so we lost Lance Stephenson, but don't worry, cause we replaced him with Gary Neal!!!"
> 
> **** that.


We have to do something. Lance isn't a guy we're going to be able to replace.


----------



## Bogg

Knick Killer said:


> "Hey Pacers fans so we lost Lance Stephenson, but don't worry, cause we replaced him with Gary Neal!!!"
> 
> **** that.


"Hey Pacers fans so we lost Lance Stephenson, but don't worry, cause we replaced him with CJ Miles!!!"


----------



## Knick Killer

Bogg said:


> "Hey Pacers fans so we lost Lance Stephenson, but don't worry, cause we replaced him with CJ Miles!!!"


Yeah that's not much better.


----------



## R-Star

Stuckey fits the Pacers system and our current needs. He isn't going to be a star, but if he is the best we can do, then I say go for it. Hes an average starter. I wouldn't hate the deal. Problem is with the contracts people are handing out it will probably cost us 7 mil per.


----------



## Bogg

Knick Killer said:


> Yeah that's not much better.


Well that's the reality right now, so keep that in mind when complaining about how awful proposed returns are when Indiana doesn't really have much in the way of trade assets to work with.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Well that's the reality right now, so keep that in mind when complaining about how awful proposed returns are when Indiana doesn't really have much in the way of trade assets to work with.


I'm starting to think trying to trade one of the bigs with a pick as incentive to get a 2 guard should be looked at. Jermaine O'Neal brings most of what Mahinmi does, even if hes fairly unreliable now health wise. 

Or if Scola is somehow traded we could try to swing for Ed Davis.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> I'm starting to think trying to trade one of the bigs with a pick as incentive to get a 2 guard should be looked at. Jermaine O'Neal brings most of what Mahinmi does, even if hes fairly unreliable now health wise.
> 
> Or if Scola is somehow traded we could try to swing for Ed Davis.


Well, currently Cleveland's only centers are a guy that spends half of every year in a suit and a turning-35 near-300-pounder that missed all of last season with a broken foot, while Dion Waiters is taking to Twitter with claims that he's unwilling to come off the bench behind Wiggins and Lebron because now's his time to shine. Perhaps Bird could work out something that nets Indiana Waiters to fill the talented headcase role with Mahinmi and some combination of picks going to Cleveland.


----------



## Knick Killer

Bogg said:


> Well that's the reality right now, so keep that in mind when complaining about how awful proposed returns are when Indiana doesn't really have much in the way of trade assets to work with.


Oh I'm aware of the reality of the situation, I'm just poking fun at how pathetic our options are.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Well, currently Cleveland's only centers are a guy that spends half of every year in a suit and a turning-35 near-300-pounder that missed all of last season with a broken foot, while Dion Waiters is taking to Twitter with claims that he's unwilling to come off the bench behind Wiggins and Lebron because now's his time to shine. Perhaps Bird could work out something that nets Indiana Waiters to fill the talented headcase role with Mahinmi and some combination of picks going to Cleveland.


I went to the trade machine yesterday and tried my best. I just can't see how Mahinmi and picks ends up being the best Cleveland can get.

If it is I'll pull out my ladder and get drunk on my roof to celebrate.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> I went to the trade machine yesterday and tried my best. I just can't see how Mahinmi and picks ends up being the best Cleveland can get.
> 
> If it is I'll pull out my ladder and get drunk on my roof to celebrate.


I mean, it'd probably have to be two picks, and Cleveland would probably have to actually like Scola and want to include a Haywood-Scola swap as part of it, but I agree, it's a real longshot to the point of implausibility the more I think about it. Ainge would absolutely just give you guys Marcus Thornton for free if you wanted him and were able to turn Lance into a TPE. I severely doubt that Bird wants to pay that contract and would probably laugh if he read this, but he can score the ball some and is headed into a contract season.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Jamal Crawford might be another guy to target.

I've been trying to think of a trade that would work. The Clippers don't have much wiggle room, so Scola's partially guaranteed contract might be of interest to them. Of course they might elect to keep him and use him as they don't have much in the way of big men.

Maybe something like this:

Scola, Copeland, Shumpert to Clippers

Crawford, Dudley to Pacers

Indy 1st and Sloan (non guaranteed) to New York.


----------



## R-Star

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Jamal Crawford might be another guy to target.
> 
> I've been trying to think of a trade that would work. The Clippers don't have much wiggle room, so Scola's partially guaranteed contract might be of interest to them. Of course they might elect to keep him and use him as they don't have much in the way of big men.
> 
> Maybe something like this:
> 
> Scola, Copeland, Shumpert to Clippers
> 
> Crawford, Dudley to Pacers
> 
> Indy 1st and Sloan (non guaranteed) to New York.


Can't we get Shumpert instead in that scenario?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

R-Star said:


> Can't we get Shumpert instead in that scenario?


Yeah Clips probably wouldn't do that deal anyway. I just figured you guys would be looking for more of an aggressive scoring punch.

Outside of Stuckey who is left? Jordan Crawford? Xavier Henry?


----------



## Pacers Fan

So we signed Rodney Stuckey to what I'm assuming is a one year, minimum contract. I'm not sure we could've offered any more than that. Any Pistons fans want to chime in on his game and if it's deteriorated in the last few years?

From what I remember, Stuckey's like a poor man's Lance before he learned to shoot. I think he'll be perfect for our bench, ideally playing whenever Paul George is off the floor. I like that he's a playmaker and can get to the rim, but I just wish he could knock down some 3's.

I doubt we make any more moves for next year. So, we're looking at a potential rotation of:

Hill/Watson/Sloan
Miles/Stuckey
George/Hill/Damjan
West/Scola/Copeland
Hibbert/Mahinmi/Allen/Whittington

I'd welcome Rasual Butler back if we make space for him. Looks like Whittington will be on the roster next season, so I see Lavoy Allen getting some burn at the 4, and then us either cutting Scola or trading Copeland. But as of right now, that's all I see us doing.


----------



## R-Star

Pacers Fan said:


> So we signed Rodney Stuckey to what I'm assuming is a one year, minimum contract. I'm not sure we could've offered any more than that. Any Pistons fans want to chime in on his game and if it's deteriorated in the last few years?
> 
> From what I remember, Stuckey's like a poor man's Lance before he learned to shoot. I think he'll be perfect for our bench, ideally playing whenever Paul George is off the floor. I like that he's a playmaker and can get to the rim, but I just wish he could knock down some 3's.
> 
> I doubt we make any more moves for next year. So, we're looking at a potential rotation of:
> 
> Hill/Watson/Sloan
> Miles/Stuckey
> George/Hill/Damjan
> West/Scola/Copeland
> Hibbert/Mahinmi/Allen/Whittington
> 
> I'd welcome Rasual Butler back if we make space for him. Looks like Whittington will be on the roster next season, so I see Lavoy Allen getting some burn at the 4, and then us either cutting Scola or trading Copeland. But as of right now, that's all I see us doing.


I think Stuckey got like 14ppg last year. I could see him starting over Miles. I see Watson getting more burn now as well and letting he and Hill play together at times. 

I think we'll be ok.


----------



## R-Star

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yeah Clips probably wouldn't do that deal anyway. I just figured you guys would be looking for more of an aggressive scoring punch.
> 
> Outside of Stuckey who is left? Jordan Crawford? Xavier Henry?


And Evan Turner, yea. Not much out there for a team looking for a 2 guard.


----------



## Pacers Fan

R-Star said:


> I think Stuckey got like 14ppg last year. I could see him starting over Miles. I see Watson getting more burn now as well and letting he and Hill play together at times.
> 
> I think we'll be ok.


Yeh, Stuckey's probably better than Miles, but Miles should be a better fit in the starting lineup. One of our big problems last year was that we had a starting 5 of players who all wanted to be one of the first three offensive options. CJ Miles won't care about not having a play called for him. He'll sit his ass in the corner, shoot 3s, and run the baseline, and he better be happy with that.

Off the bench, Stuckey could play with Solomon Hill and Damjan Rudez on the wing, who can't really handle the ball all that well. Plus, he can take a little pressure off CJ Watson and George Hill, who don't have the best PG skills. It makes a lot of sense to have Stuckey be our first sub next year and play a bit with the starters, but then a lot with the bench. I don't want to see Vogel throw out a Watson/Miles/Hill/Scola/Mahinmi lineup at any point next season. That would be directionless on offense.

Also, I think we renounced Turner, but I'm not sure, so I've all but given up hope on him. I've heard a few teams have mild interest in him, and I'm not sure we have more than the minimum to bid, so I'd say he's as good as gone.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Stuckey is a solid pickup.


----------



## cima

Paul George is putting in some work this offseason!

http://instagram.com/p/qiqnm_nMvv/

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star

cima said:


> Paul George is putting in some work this offseason!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qiqnm_nMvv/
> 
> :laugh:


I don't think P-Gangster hold his liquor very well.


----------



## cima

Nope he doesn't lol. I'm a realist, I'm all for having fun especially as a pro athlete, because everyone parties unless your name is Kobe Bryant. But unfortunately unless you're always winning or best in the world at what you do, you are going to get scrutinized for posting something like this.


----------



## Marcus13

I wonder how many times Paul George has seen his new child this off-season...

Maybe that was too far. I'll chill lol


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> I wonder how many times Paul George has seen his new child this off-season...
> 
> Maybe that was too far. I'll chill lol


Hes fighting for custody if paternity tests pan out last I heard.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> Hes fighting for custody if paternity tests pan out last I heard.


I just googled it and it looks like he filed for Custody earlier this month - that's awesome, I under-estimated him.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...cers-seeks-sole-custody-daughter-found-father


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> I just googled it and it looks like he filed for Custody earlier this month - that's awesome, I under-estimated him.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...cers-seeks-sole-custody-daughter-found-father


Still a sketchy situation, but at least hes handling it like a man.


----------



## R-Star

If we don't sign anyone, who's our starting small forward right now? Cope?


----------



## Pacers Fan

R-Star said:


> If we don't sign anyone, who's our starting small forward right now? Cope?


It should be Miles, with two of Stuckey/Watson/Hill starting in the backcourt. I could see Vogel starting Solomon Hill for defense so we can bring Miles or Stuckey off the bench for some scoring. I really doubt Copeland sees any time this year, again.


----------



## R-Star

Pacers Fan said:


> It should be Miles, with either two of Stuckey/Watson/Hill starting in the backcourt. I could see Vogel starting Solomon Hill for defense so we can bring Miles or Stuckey off the bench for some scoring. I really doubt Copeland sees any time this year, again.


Forgot we picked up Miles for some reason. That's a hell of a lot better than Cope for sure.


----------

